# Alicante Warning



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi.
I'm on a site near Alicante and met a British couple today who had their van broken into while shopping in a Lidl store here. 
Don't leave your van unoccupied when shopping.
Bd..


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Out of interest do you know how access was gained ??? (cab door, hab door, window, rooflight, garage etc)

(PM me if you dont want to post on here.)


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Taken from another forum and posted today. The OP has a son in the Spanish Police.

Take Care 



My son has just come of duty and told me that last night there was a robbery on a motohome by the
mariner in Valencia the owner was hurt also they have had some cars being damaged so keep clear and dont park up on your own. stay safe


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

For our own safety reasons regarding the break-in.
Was the Motorhome on an Aire or a camping site?
Did the alarm go off?
Did the site, in retrospect, offer any clues to the possibility of problems.
What was the reaction of any authority?
Other than staying in your van, was there anything you could have done to prevent the break-in?

I understand that some of the answers could be incriminating so please only tell us what you can.

Alan


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Alan, the first post says while shopping at Lidl.
Valencia was always bad new for frequent truck robberies.
The BP services on the ring road was a hot spot


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

oh well

At least the dog from hell can pay his way

He can eat whilst we shop :lol: 

Ihope the MHomor wasn't badly hurt 747

Why would people do that , it's beyond me

Aldra


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

OOPs!  

Alan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Often we use the method of when shopping one stays in the van, quite visible to put those bu**ers off.

cabby


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We parked our van outside a Lidl in France last year and while we were inside shopping the alarm went off  We have extra sirens and it is pretty loud, so it could easily be heard in the shop  
I had forgotten to turn off the movement sensor, and we had Daughter dog with us. While we were shopping, Elledog was tethered under the table to ensure she could not jump up onto the seats. This is a BIG NO No in our van or home!
Anyway, she set off the Alarm :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

There just isn't any way to be 100% safe is there!

The bad guys are always going to be out there looking to make a living!!!
At least when they cleaned out our MH the didn't do any damage or make a mess and we were grateful for that professional approach!

We were parked by the main entrance outside a very large Carrefour at the time.....for all of 10 minutes!! Ah well, it's all experience.

Take care y'all !!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So true Annie

Fortunately most of the time we are safe

You were one of the small % unlucky ones

It happens

Aldra


----------

